# Marriage in trouble..



## TwoOnTheBorder (17 d ago)

My husband and I have been married for a year this time. Previously we were married for 16 and divorced for a year. During our previous marriage he was extremely abusive. Physically and mentally. When we divorced and got back together it was because everything had changed. We’ve been married a little over a year now. Our sex life has stopped. Our togetherness has stopped. We’ve had a lot on our plate the last few months months but we moved back to his home town. I broke my leg. I’m on the men with no cast now. I’ve talked to him about it three times that it bothers me. Having a sex life is important to me. The first time he says he had Ed. He had medication for it yet never took it. The second was bc I was in a cast. Now it’s bc he doesn’t want to hurt me. I’ve asked him if I’m attractive, he says yes. But makes no move to change the situation. I’ve tried and have been rejected multiple times. Where do we go from here??


----------



## gameopoly5 (5 mo ago)

TwoOnTheBorder said:


> My husband and I have been married for a year this time. Previously we were married for 16 and divorced for a year. During our previous marriage he was extremely abusive. Physically and mentally. When we divorced and got back together it was because everything had changed. We’ve been married a little over a year now. Our sex life has stopped. Our togetherness has stopped. We’ve had a lot on our plate the last few months months but we moved back to his home town. I broke my leg. I’m on the men with no cast now. I’ve talked to him about it three times that it bothers me. Having a sex life is important to me. The first time he says he had Ed. He had medication for it yet never took it. The second was bc I was in a cast. Now it’s bc he doesn’t want to hurt me. I’ve asked him if I’m attractive, he says yes. But makes no move to change the situation. I’ve tried and have been rejected multiple times. Where do we go from here??


Difficult to answer because it could be for a multitude of reasons.
How old are you and your husband?
Is the marriage under any stress, financial problems, work pressure, depression or health issues?


----------



## TwoOnTheBorder (17 d ago)

I’m 38 he is 35. Work and everything is pretty much the same. I’ve been off for several weeks due to my ankle being broken and surgery but I’m still getting paid. No major financial differences. The only stress it feels like is the sexual tension. And only seems like it comes from me. It’s almost like it’s no issue for him.


----------



## snowbum (Dec 14, 2021)

I think his change was an act. Now you’re seeing the real him again


----------



## She'sStillGotIt (Jul 30, 2016)

How do you go from being an emotionally and physically abusive SOB to suddenly becoming a choir boy?

You don't. Not at your *core*, you don't.

He may no longer be emotionally and physically abusing you, but in order to DO that, he has to be completely disconnected from you.

Why on earth you gave someone like this a* second *chance to **** all over you boggles my mind.

Time to see the writing on the wall, OP.


----------



## lmucamac (4 mo ago)

And the abuse continues…. Get out now.


----------

